# Cute Kitten in San Antonio, TEXAS



## Tigeress_R2 (Jul 19, 2003)

I have a 10 week old black male kitten that needs a good home. He does well with other cats and is very sweet with people. I am working on helping him over come his dislike for dogs. If anyone is intrested please e-mail me at: [email protected]


----------

